
Want to Migrate to Australia? 2016-17 Skilled Occupations List (SOL) Announced - CPAhem
http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/hindi/en/article/2016/05/17/want-migrate-australia-2016-17-skilled-occupations-list-sol-announced
======
gigatexal
Unfortunate acronym: SOL colloquially stands for Sh*t Out of Luck. But if you
can handle the huge spiders and the like Australia would be an awesome place
to work.

